# Cleaning brushes used with Osmo Poly



## EdK (17 Jan 2011)

Just been oiling oak doors with Osmo poly hardwax oil - what is the best way to clean paint brushes ? 

Sorry - too tired to hit the search button - have white spirit and maybe some other things....

Can said to use a special Osmo cleaner ?! Will white spirit do ?

Thanks
Ed


----------



## Woodfinish Man (18 Jan 2011)

White Spirit is absolutely fine.


----------

